# Buddy's Pedal Fest - Pleasant Hill, Mo



## 10~18kustoms (Aug 17, 2016)

Buddy's Pedal Fest will be BIGGER & BETTER than ever. This year the Pedal Fest will again include a Vintage Bicycle Show, a Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet. And a pub crawl style ride following the show on the Mo Pac/Katy Trail w/Live music & beverages.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 18, 2016)

Have a great time guys!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 8, 2016)

Here is the latest flyer with the schedule of events. Hope to see a lot of CABE friends here!


----------

